
Unify – Unicode support on browsers and devices - jcklnruns
http://unicode.johnholtripley.co.uk/
======
Flimm
This tells you which devices support which Unicode characters. By what is
meant by "support"? Does it mean that the user will see a correct glyph image
with the default installation, or something more?

